# Introducing Basil...



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

This is Basil...

A tiny Lakeland Terrier Wire Fox puppy.

He loves playing, sleeping and pooping.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a cutie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous little puppy


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

kateh8888 said:


> Such a cutie


Thanks so much! We certainly think so


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> Gorgeous little puppy


Thanks so much! He is being very good so far too!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

He is very cute :001_tt1:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Boy...


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

Aww, so adorable!


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## AshG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's one cute puppy!


----------

